#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phayao - Doi Phu Nang National Park

## dirtydog

*Doi Phu Nang National Park*
 
*Phayao*

Doi Phu  Nang National Park is situated in an approximate area of 512 square  kilometers or 320,000 rai, covering the areas of Dok Kamtai District,  Pong District, and Chiang-muan District of Phayao Province.   

There are  different kinds of forests within the area of the National Park,  including dense forests, mixed forests, and timber forests.   

The  National Park also has beautiful natural sightseeing spots including  Na-pang Waterfall, Thansawan Waterfall, which are abundant sources of  rivers and gullies.

*Geography*

The geographical  features of the National Park consist of high mountains, extending  northwards.   Meanwhile, Mae-yom Forest and Nampi Forest consist of high  mountains extending like a horseshoe, as well as a low-lying land of  Chiang-muan District situated in the middle of the two forests.   

Doi  Phu Nang is the highest mountaintop of the two forests at the altitude  of 1,202 meters (or 300 meters above the sea level) and being the source  of major gullies flowing into Mae-yom River.

*Climate*

The average highest  temperature at the National Park is 31.3°C; meanwhile, the lowest  temperature is 20.2°C; and the average year-round temperature is 22.5°C.    The average rainfalls within 10 years of Dok Kamtai District, Pong  District, and Chiang-muan District, are 1,095 mm, 1,777.5 mm, and  1,093.2 mm respectively.

*Flora and Fauna*

There are various  kinds of forests within the areas of the National Park, including  tropical evergreen forests, mixed deciduous forests, and timber forests.    

Major plants, which are of great economic value, include rubber  trees, Malabar ironwood, Leguminosae (Pradoo), Afzelia  xylocarpa Roxb., Lagerstroemia (Tabaek), Mangifera caloneura  Kurz (wild mango), Ailanthus triphysa (Dennst.) Alston  (Mayompa) Michelia alba, Berrya ammonilla  Roxb. (Liang Mun), Schleichera oleosa (Takraw), Vitex  pinnata Linn.        (Teen Nok), Lithocarpus Cantleyanus (Kor),  and pine wood.

     Wild animals found in the National Park include fishing cats, Asiatic  black bears, wild boars, Muntiacus Muntjak, masked palm civets, bamboo  rats, tree shrews, squirrels, different kinds of birds, and reptiles.

----------

